# [Desktop] recomendaciones para un desktop multimonitor

## GregToo

Hola como están.

Tengo un dilema y necesito recomendaciones.        Desde que comencé a utilizar gentoo he utilizado XFCE

como sistema de escritorio, y a pesar de que funciona bastante bien creo que carece de herramientas para trabajar con multi-monitor de forma cómoda.

EL sistema lo utilizo para modelar y pintar , y aveces tengo varias ventanas abiertas con información relacionada, que cambio de lugar constantemente.

Hace poco vi la nueva función multimonitor de KDE 4.11 que sumado a la GUI de las

tabletas WACOM ya casí que me convencen para el cambio.

imagino que la perdida de performance es mínima.

entonces me recomiendan instalar KDE ?,

Y si alguien lo ha hecho antes, de que forma elimino totalmente XFCE4 para que no quede rastro del el,

de manera de tener el sistema limpio.

So 

acepto cualquier sugerencia

gracias...

----------

## Theasker

Yo uso xfce4 con multimonitor y me funciona bien, eso si, lo que hago es según los monitores que quiero usar cargar un archivo xorg u otro. Las opciones que uso son, 2 monitores (CRT 21'', y LCD 19'') o monitor y TV (LCD 19'', ya que no consigo hacerlo funcionar con el CRT y la TV).

El elegir un archivo u otro lo hago desde root antes de hacer startx, haciendo :

```

# cd /etc/X11

# cp xorg.conf.monitores xorg.conf

$ startx

```

Espero que sea lo que buscabas.

----------

## GregToo

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Yo uso xfce4 con multimonitor y me funciona bien, eso si, lo que hago es según los monitores que quiero usar cargar un archivo xorg u otro. Las opciones que uso son, 2 monitores (CRT 21'', y LCD 19'') o monitor y TV (LCD 19'', ya que no consigo hacerlo funcionar con el CRT y la TV).
> 
> El elegir un archivo u otro lo hago desde root antes de hacer startx, haciendo :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bueno también estoy a gusto con xfce4, ya que tiene todo lo que necesito sin sobrecargas.

además si lo configuras bien, no tiene nada que envidiarle en apariencia al resto de los desktop.

Sin embargo, creo que no se lleva muy bien con los driver propietarios de NVIDIA y  el modo

TWINVIEW, el cual configure a mano.    Ya que el problema surgió cuando por accidente pase allevar uno de los switch de los

monitores activos en el panel de control de xfce4.     Luego de esto, en el arranque se inicaban los dos monitores pero cuando

terminaba de cargar XFCE4, este sobreescribía la información y clonaba la pantalla.

momentaneamente lo podía arreglar con xrandr, pero no era la idea hacer un script si ya antes funcionaba correctamente.

bueno al final el asunto se soluciono al guardar los cambios de NVIDIA TWINVIEW desde nvidia-settings 

Lo que me llamo la atención, ya que al guardar desde la GUI no tuvo ningun efecto en el archivo xorg.conf.

Con lo que pude concluir que no solo en xorg.conf se definen los monitores y la Xscreen.   Ya que Nvidia-settings sobreescribió la

información en algún lado.

De todas formas ahora funciona como quiero, pero me doy cuenta que el soporte multimonitor de XFCE4 esta inmaduro

asi como la carencia de opciones en el menu contextual para mover las aplicaciones entre monitores.  

Sin tener que arrastrarlas a mano.

Creo que en la próxima versión xfce4.12 hay soporte multimonitor más avanzado.   Habrá que esperar ya que me da una flojera

enorme actualizar a KDE   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## Theasker

Yo lo hago todo con varias configuraciones de monitor por medio de xorg.conf y no me sobreescribe nada de nada. Si el xorg.conf su propietario es root:root un usuario normal no puede sobreescribirlo a no ser que se cambien los permisos. Y yo también uso twinview y NVIDIA. Lo único que necesitaría que quitaron hace poco de nvidia-settings es el overscan y poder automatizar un poco el arranque de los monitores o TV sin tener que hacer un cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.monitores /etc/X11/xorg.conf cada vez que quiero cambiar y tengo que reiniciar las X.

----------

## GregToo

man me permitirías ver como tienes configurados tus archivos xorg.conf.

Me entro la curiosidad de ver como configuras TWINVIEW.

----------

## Theasker

Te los puse en el mensaje anterior, pero te los vuelvo a poner

xorg.conf.monitores

xorg.conf.tv

----------

## GregToo

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Te los puse en el mensaje anterior, pero te los vuelvo a poner
> 
> xorg.conf.monitores
> 
> xorg.conf.tv

 

a verdad LOL

gracias compadre!!!

----------

